# Wie erstelle ich einen Ring ?



## spesso (28. April 2003)

Hoi all,

ich übe jetzt schon eine ganze weile, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht einen richtigen Ring zu erstellen.
Weiss mir da jemand die einfachste Lösung dafür ?

Danke und Gruss spesso


----------



## gcaruso (28. April 2003)

Rundes Auswahlwerkzeug-->bei gedrückter shifttaste Ring ziehen-->
Ring mit Farbe füllen

Fertig


----------



## The real Gangster (28. April 2003)

Auswahlelipse (M) ---> Kreis zeichnen ---> Kreis mit einer Farbe füllen ---> im Menü Auswahl--->Auswahl verändern ---> Auswahl verkleinern (z.b. 25 pixel) ----> ENTF Taste drücken

voila !


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. April 2003)

Oder .. 

mit dem Pfadtool einen Ring erstellen..dann mit rechtsklick "Kontur füllen" den Ring zeichenen. Ist sicherlich die ümständlichste Lösung, aber es funktioniert auch


----------



## spesso (28. April 2003)

besten Dank für euere Unterstützung. Habs fertig gebracht 

Gruss spesso


----------

